# Crusty Dog



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Last year about this time my dog developed really dry skin and it started to fall off like dandruf. I noticed him itching again this past week and now I see a spot on his head that is snowing. It's a quarter size patch of dander flaking off in large chunks. This time last year this happened on his eye lids and face. I don't want it to get that out of control again, though he was treated for yeast last time, right now his ears are clean inside but the skin inside is flaking off at close inspection. Is this seasonal allergies or...? Last year it was a long drawn out 2 trips to the vet deal. He ended up with a staph issue after the yeast cleared up. Any ideas what it could be or how to deal from anyone with similar issues? His skin has been fine all year since we cleared it up last winter.

Dog is now 2, eats Orijen and Raw so I doubt it's the diet. Do dogs get seasonal allergies and if so do they present like this? My other dogs get weepy eyes and sneeze but his eyes are clear, no nasal discharge, just dry itchy skin.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine have dandruff & itch this time of year w/out any other symptoms like weepy eyes or sneezing, though not exactly like you are describing.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

One thing that might help is to add a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar to the dogs' food daily. I have one girl that is prone to yeast in the ears and this seems to keep it at bay.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for that reminder Beckey. I buy large jars of Mothers Apple Cider Vinager for us and the dogs but realized I haven't opened the new bottle and been giving it lately. I will pop that baby open right now and add to their water dishes.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

My dogs all get ACV in their water.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Zinc deficiency can also cause these symptoms.

#1 - Get a skin scraping done by a vet to check for mites, fungus or yeast
#2 - check with a canine nutrition specialist to be sure your dog's diet is properly balanced
#3 - dog could be allergic or intolerant to a specific meat protein source you use often
#4 - rotate meat protein sources to be sure your dog is getting the proper balance of amino acids in his diet

I have 1 dog who is naturally zinc deficient and 50mg 2X day keeps her skin healthy and clear, othewise she gets flaky and eventually goes bald. Vet couldn't figure out what was wrong with her after numerous tests, but this cleared it up in a few weeks.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tanya Beka said:


> Zinc deficiency can also cause these symptoms.
> 
> #1 - Get a skin scraping done by a vet to check for mites, fungus or yeast


Yes. I would do this immediately. You don't want a staph infection. And you do want to identify Malassezia pachydermatitis, which is a common kind of skin/ear yeast.

Weepy eyes and nose are not the most likely symptoms of canine allergies, BTW. Their histamine receptors are in the skin, so itching skin is the classic presentation.

Food allergies are a pretty unlikely cause in a seasonal event like this, and far down on the allergy list anyway, at any time. An excellent balanced diet will indeed help the immune system (and allergies are an immune response), but actual food allergies are a distant third on the allergy list for dogs. (The face is a common itch spot, though, with food allergies; but a food allergy doesn't come and go once a year when the food remains the same.)

However, if you were feeding grain, I would definitely recommend getting that out of the diet of a dog with yeast overgrowth in his past.

Is there any waxiness/greasiness to his skin anywhere? Any thickening?

Is there any odor in the skin folds/armpits/etc.?

Have there been any episodes of heavy scratching since the yeast overgrowth diagnosis that may have resolved?

Is the dog's sleep being disturbed by scratching?


e.t.a. Is he breaking skin?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW, there is an underlying trigger when a dog experiences periodic yeast overgrowth. It's secondary to something like an allergy or maybe seborrhea.

I would be planning to ask for a derm vet referral if definite answers were not forthcoming from the scraping/lifting (skin cell exam) because long experience has taught me that dermatology is a specialty for a good reason. It's a huge subject.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Could the artificial heat indoors this time of year be exacerbating an underlying (or dormant) skin condition?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Do dogs get seasonal allergies and if so do they present like this?


Yes, they do.

Seasonal allergies besides triggering skin itching themselves, can also be the underlying cause of a yeast infection.

I keep saying "yeast" because this dog has a history, but I would get that skin scraping done asap.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Could the artificial heat indoors this time of year be exacerbating an underlying (or dormant) skin condition?


Well, dogs can have dry skin and "dandruff" in dry heated houses, for sure. Fish oil (and E, of course) can be a great help with that kind of superficial dry skin.

This sounds like much more than that, with quarter-size flakes falling off (and with a history).




All JMO, of course.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> However, if you were feeding grain, I would definitely recommend getting that out of the diet of a dog with yeast overgrowth in his past.
> 
> Is there any waxiness/greasiness to his skin anywhere? Any thickening?
> 
> ...


Well the food isn't or hasn't alwasy been the same but for the most part grain free, he has NEVER had a bite of food with corn in it since 9 weeks old. I have used limited foods with brown rice and oatmeal. He has been on grainless for many months or on RAW. 

Yes he has a waxiness on his belly and lehs that have no hair and insid ethe ears, no noticed thickening but skin is going from pink to black as before and he has that "odor" I noticed having him in the house. No real scratching or itching to speak of in about 9 months now. Dog sleeps outside so I don't know if his sleep has been disturbed but I don't think so. It's been so bad before that I could hear him banging his dog house against the house, scratching inside. So far I see no broken skin, just massive flakes, the "odor" and starting to see color change in the skin, I'm sure the thickening will follow.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> BTW, there is an underlying trigger when a dog experiences periodic yeast overgrowth. It's secondary to something like an allergy or maybe seborrhea.
> 
> I would be planning to ask for a derm vet referral if definite answers were not forthcoming from the scraping/lifting (skin cell exam) because long experience has taught me that dermatology is a specialty for a good reason. It's a huge subject.


What is seborrhea? I had the number to a refered skin specialist from the second vet I took my dog to. I'm sure if we go in again they can give it to me a second time. I just don't want this to turn super costly and every test in the universe done to no avail.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

My vote would be derm vet and explanation of limited funds. The vet has to present you with every test they can do, but you can say "What is most likely, and what value is this, and how can this be done less expensively," etc.

If we walk in and nod dumbly at every suggestion, we have little control over the cost, and let's face it: Most of us have a need to at least be aware of what kind of bill we are racking up. If we ask the cost of the suggestions and also alternatives, we drive the train a little better. And remember that a new vet has no idea of what we want: Will we be offended at any suggestion that we might want to save money, or, at the other end, are we operating on borrowed or credit card funds. We have to speak.

I believe that the derm vet will save you time and money in the long run. This is what they see and diagnose every day.

Good luck. Please let us know. I know how frustrating these things are.


----------

